# Body painting with Gia....(NSFW)



## soul.glo (Mar 23, 2009)

1





2




3




4





Some are partially bown out on purpose and I know that a couple shots are a bit soft, but thought I'd share anyway.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Mar 24, 2009)

last one is fantastic...looks great in BW.


----------



## jlykins (Mar 24, 2009)

I like the black and white, and of course I like the model, but the white balance looks off. Did you use a custom white balance at all? The guys face in number 3 looks blue...


----------



## Mesoam (Mar 24, 2009)

nice shots, the subject makes them...she is a beaut!!!


----------



## gsgary (Mar 24, 2009)

I work on a building site so they are safe  nice shots :thumbup:


----------



## Moonb007 (Mar 26, 2009)

I liked the images, but the whole blurred light thing is annoying.  It does not fit the type of image in my eyes.


----------



## Bigpopa (Mar 27, 2009)

The B&W one kicks ass but I also think the WB is off a bit.......


----------

